
Linux 3.7-rc1 is out - esolyt
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/14/281
======
sciurus
I'm surprised to see this on HN. Linux kernel RCs are released weekly, there
were 7 RCs of 3.6 before the final release. Is there something special in this
one that I'm missing?

~~~
JoshTriplett
The release of -rc1 indicates the closure of the merge window for the next
major kernel version, and this announcement thus indicates all the major new
features that'll appear in the next kernel. -rcN for N!=1 doesn't typically
draw as much interest.

~~~
sciurus
That's a great point which didn't occur to me; thanks for mentioning it!

For people curious about what was merged, see
<https://lwn.net/Articles/518711/> and <https://lwn.net/Articles/519883/>

------
codex
This is just noise. Nobody should care about this release; it's just more
commodity software with generic features. With some exceptions, kernels are no
longer a key piece of the value chain.

~~~
rbanffy
I don't think the inclusion of arm64 and the multiplatform ARM code are devoid
of value. In fact, I imagine the fact every Android smartphone in the world
eventually being able to share the same 3.7 kernel binary is proof enough it's
important.

